

Pune and Lucknow leading tier-II job destinations - vikashnsingh
http://blog.codemunch.com/?p=54
Location is important part of any career management. Not all cities are equal when it comes to providing job opportunities. Industry research report confirms this.  ASSOCHAM sponsored research found that Pune, Lucknow and Pondicherry lead among tier-II cities and they provide good job opportunities:
======
VisuallyOn
I have worked in Pune. This city is full of colleges and institutes, which
means good supply of work force and consumer.

Fact: Most FMCG products in India are first launched in Pune and Ahmadabad!

